# 1960's Muscle bike identification help please



## Alpine (Dec 30, 2012)

Need some help identifying this bike please. This is a picture of my little brother in 1967-1969??? any ideas? Thanks, you folks are the best!


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 30, 2012)

*Looks like an import...*

The frame and chainguard look like the West German made muscle bikes I have seen. don't know the name, but I will see what I can find looking at other sites. 

Weird think is the headbadge looks a lot like a Hawthorne headbadge...


----------



## RailRider (Jun 21, 2013)

Might try Dragster Bikes International.


----------

